# [SOLVED] Windows Store not working?



## Kail_B (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi. I'm new here, so I hope this is in the right place and not a repeat thread. (I couldn't find anything.)

I bought a new laptop yesterday, an HP 2000 Notebook. I was able to start it up and get all the updates installed without any problems. However, I haven't been able to get the Windows 8.1 download from the store.

The store opens, but nothing happens when I click on any of the tiles. Nothing loads or changes. The only thing I can access is the "App Updates" located in the top right hand corner, but I can't seem to do anything there either. (I tried to clear the available updates it lists, but they stay there.)

I've tried accessing the store from the Microsoft site, but it never gets passed the loading screen when I do.

This is my first time using Windows 8, so maybe I'm missing something, but could someone help me out? Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows Store not working?*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Please uninstall update KB2871389:

Remove an update - Microsoft Windows Help

Once uninstalled please restart and install this:

Update is available that prepares Windows 8 and Windows RT-based computers for the update to Windows 8.1 and Windows 8.1 RT

After yet another restart you will see the Windows 8.1 upgrade in the store.


----------



## Kail_B (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Windows Store not working?*

It seems that I don't have that update. I searched for it and went through the list, and didn't see it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows Store not working?*

Then just install it.


----------



## Kail_B (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Windows Store not working?*

Oh, duh. 
And success! That did the trick. Thank you very much for the help!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Any time!


----------

